# ICD-9 Code needed Please



## Valerie813 (Apr 23, 2009)

I am looking for the dx code for Adnexal Mass.  I am in need of someone's OB/GYN coding expertise.  Thanks a bunch


----------



## Anna Weaver (Apr 23, 2009)

*adnexal mass*

I get 625.8


----------



## imjsanderson (Apr 23, 2009)

Could be 789.33 if it is right sided or 789.34 if it is left sided.


----------

